# My heart rabbit.



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

My 9 year old rabbit Toby passed away yesterday. I brought her to the vet since she seemed very lethargic and had not eaten. She was diagnosed with GI stasis. They gave her Sub-Q fluids and sent her home with a bunch of meds. I syringed fed her but she wasn't even trying to eat. I had thought about bringing her to the e-vet but I didn't want to stress her out anymore. She seemed very peaceful and she took her last breath in my arms. Toby was the best rabbit ever more like a dog really. 

My house feels so quiet even though there is a 70 pound dog and two cats. I'm not use to going to the fridge and not hearing her little feet come scurrying across the floor to see what I have. This morning I even went to her feed drawer, got her food and put her bowl down.

I'm sad and mad. I wish I wouldn't have been in a rush yesterday morning and maybe I would have noticed that she hadn't come out to greet me or started eating her food. But I am thankful that I was able to come home early from work and get her to a vet. At least I know what she died from and that her GI tract probably just shut down because of her age. But there are still the "what ifs". 

I just really miss my girl... :rip:










YouTube - Just Toby being cute!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh no, I am so sorry to hear this. 

Sending good thoughts your way...I know how hard it is to lose a beloved animal.

Take care of yourself. Stop with the 'what ifs', they never do any good. I highly doubt there was anything you could have done.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm really sorry about Toby! She knew she was well loved and you did everything you could, there are just some things that we have no control over and death is one of them, but I know it doesn't make it any less painful for you. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Please don't blame yourself. From what I read in your post it sounds like it was just Toby's time, and there was nothing more you could have other than what you did. He passed peacfully in your arms and for him, that was probably the most peaceful comfort he could have ever wanted. ray:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that. It sounds like you really loved Toby. It also sounds like you let him have a dignified and peaceful passing. 

Hugs to you and and the rest of your pack.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I aam so sorry to heard that! it is very sad when a lovable pet pass away. I understand how you feel. It happen to me with my 12 years old Pom and I am still think if I had done something different. It brought me to this forum, to get more educated about my pet's care and avoid feeling guilty if they get sick or something.
She will be waiting for you in the Rainbow Bridge. At least I believe that all my fur babies will be there the day I pass.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Rip sweet Toby. I can tell that she had a wonderful life and was loved so much by you! What a lucky bunny.

Hugs to you all. :hug:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this. It sounds like Toby had a very long and wonderful life for a rabbit, you were lucky to have each other.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Toby. I am a bunny lover too, I know how they can take over your heart


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss. When my daughter was younger, we raised a pair of bunnies and loved them very much to the end. I know how wonderful pets bunnies can be. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Awwww, poor bunny. She sounds like she was a right character too, I can just imagine how empty the place feels now. So sorry.....
Penny


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Awwww that is sad. Its sad when we lose things we love. Your bunny is a beautiful spirit now. Alwasy in your heart. Hugs to you.:grouphug:


----------

